# Depiladora electronica



## Sergio Ottonello (Mar 23, 2008)

Me interesaria saber si algun integrante de este foro tiene en su poder circuitos de depiladoras, desde ya estoy muy agradecido.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Este es un tema delicado.. se involucra el organo mas grande del cuerpo: la piel! Investiga sobre la depilacion laserª


----------



## pepechip (Mar 24, 2008)

Me supongo que Sergio se referira a un tipo de depiladoras que mediante unas pinzas tiras del pelo a la vez que con las mismas le aplicas una alta tension a una frecuencia determinada, con lo que consigues quemar la raiz, y despues de varias sesiones no vuelve a crecer mas el pelo.

saludos


----------



## Sergio Ottonello (Mar 24, 2008)

Gracias a los que me respondieron, anthony estuve investigando mucho sobre el tema, es mas que delicado, y a ti pepechip es justamente ese el tema, la pregunta es concreta, existen circuitos electronicos en el mercado que describan no solo el funcionamiento sino sus componentes.
Gracias


----------



## pepechip (Mar 25, 2008)

hola
El circuito es muy basico, peso hace falta conocer la frecuencia a la que trabaja asi como a la amplitud.
El circuito solo lleva un oscilador acoplado a un transformador de tension.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 26, 2008)

Os voy a desilusionar un poco ya que monte uno copiado de otro.

El sistema de depilado consiste en un electrodo o masa o barra metalica de contacto y otro que es una especie de lapiz que sujeta una minuscula aguja.

Al sujeto a torturar, normalmente una mujer (las mujeres son una especie especial que les gusta el sadismo, lease depilacion y otras torturas que los hombre con solo verlo ya nos duele)

En una mano sujetan la barra y el torturador va introduciendo la aguja ESPECIAL en cada pelo.

El Aparato no es mas que una BATERIA de 12V y un regulador de TENSION.

El ajuste es sencillo, se va subiendo la tension justo cuando  empieza a notarse el cosquilleo.


El transformador solo es para recargar la bateria.


No hay mas secretos que estos, puede que sea mas eficientes con tensiones a pulsos y estorias de estas pero este es el metodo y funciona correctamente.

Ojito deben tomarse precauxiones de aislamiento y limitar la corriente maxima que puede circular.


O sea resumiendo, una bateria, un potenciometro, un voltimetro, cables y las puntas especiales


----------



## pepechip (Mar 26, 2008)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Al sujeto a torturar, normalmente una mujer (las mujeres son una especie especial que les gusta el sadismo, lease depilacion y otras torturas que los hombre con solo verlo ya nos duele)



Pero con 12 voltios no notas ningun cosquilleo. 
Yo creo que como alimentacion utilizan la bateria por cuestion de seguridad, y el transformador lo utilizan para elevar la tension de esta.


----------



## eserock (Mar 26, 2008)

Hola este es un tema muy delicado.
Rxisten diferentes sistemas de depilacion de los llamados definitivos, yo estoy trabajando  en uno de ellos actualmente.

1.- Electrolisis consiste en pasar una pequeña corriente del orden de microamperes por medio de un conductor extremadamente delgado que es insertado en el foliculo piloso, lo que destruye el bulbo piloso (no siempre pasa esto) y deja de crecer el bello.  Problemas no deseados de esta depilacon es que se pueden provocar quemaduras electroquimicas que dejan cicatrices de color  cafe que no se quitan con nada.

2.- Electrocoagulacion  este metodo hace pasar por una pinza que sujeta al bello un alto voltaje de alta frecuencia (800 volts a .1 Mhz de señal senoidal) al ser el bello no conductor podriamos decir que funciona como antena, se libera una gran cantidad de calor por efecto de la radio frecuencia, lo que derrite  el foliculo piloso hasta  provocar electrocoagulacion de el ( esto tampoco es definitivo por que  depende de la etapa del crecimiento del bello).

3.- depilacion laser esta es la mas publicitada  como definitiva pero tampoco lo es y aplicada  en forma no adecuada deja muchas secuelas indeseables, es un laser  generalmente infrarojo pero le montan un laser con coloracion rojo para que este sea visible y no se apunte  en todas direcciones, la forma de funcionamiento es la siguiente se rasura la zona a depilar, despues se disparan pulso de  un sesentavo de segundo (en promedio) sobre la piel la luz es  absorbida por lo que queda del bello y quema literalmente el foliculo piloso (lo destruye) con ello el bello no crece mas, pero que pasa con gente de bellos claros pues esto no funciona, o con personas  de color de piel obscura el laser es absorbido por  toda la piel y produce unas manchas blancas al quemar la pigmentacion de la piel. ademas un laser mal calibrado provoca mas daño que beneficio.

4.- depilacioon por luz pulsada es el de mas reciente aparicion consiste en un pulso de luz de alta intensidad(lamparas de xenon) filtrado en sus componentes ultravioleta  ademas de que cada fabricante filtra la luz para dejar pasar solo un ancho de banda( segun este es el secreto de cada compañia para señalar su efectividad) en realidad consigueindo los datos de absorsion   de luz del agua y de la queratina puedes determinar este abcho de banda, de ahi solo mandas pulsos de luz como si fueran los disparos de un flash( ya les di el secreto ja ja ja)  esto provoca en el  foliculo que se supercaliente con una iso muy elevada( lo que le llaman temnperatura de luz) que provoca la muerte del foliculo piloso. este sistema  todavia  no aloja datos precisos sobre su funcionamiento pero es el menos daño causa, de tal forma que hay fabricantes que señalan que este equipo con algunas midificaciones regenera  mas bien ayuda a regenerar tejis dañados de la piel.

espero esta infromacion les sirva de algo sinles interesan los diagramas de algunos de ellos con gusto se los facilito. o mas datos tecnicos con gusto les ayudo


----------



## Imzas (Jul 19, 2011)

Hola, amiguitos, una sencilla o tal vez compleja peticion, si saben donde encontrar un circuito para fabricar una depiladora por electrolisis, ya que el proximo año me opero gratis, y no tewngo trabajo ni dinero para optar a la depilacion laser, quiero deshacerme de unos vellos bastante feos (que contradiccon ), el laser es caro y efectivo pero solo cuatro años y no elimina los vellos rubios o blancos, la electrolisis no se practica al parecer por que es definitiva y por ende, no comercial. Consejos?
Gracias y saludines .

Sorry, encontre este tema XD:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/depiladora-electronica-13272/

pero si hay novedades me avisan please .


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 19, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> Hola, amiguitos, una sencilla o tal vez compleja peticion, si saben donde encontrar un circuito para fabricar una depiladora por electrolisis,


Por lo que comenta Tiopepe y por lo que se deduce de los precios de los aparatos que venden en Amazon
www.amazon.com/gp/search/?rh=n:3760901,k:electrolysis
donde el mas barato sale 35U$S y el mas caro "pofeyional" 500U$S eso debe ser nomás una fuentecita de continua con regulación de corriente y máxima tensión y alguna huevada más.  
El tratamiento es caro no por el aparato sino porque hay que sacar los pelos con pinza de a uno y porque es un rubro donde se acostumbra cobrar bien.

Como convenir, te conviene comprarlo directamente, porque con los circuitos que podés bajar de Internet, por ser una publicacion informal donde muchas veces quien lo sube no tiene NPI de lo que subió,  existe el riesgo de llevarse alguna sorpresa con la corriente y termines con la cara manchada u otra secuela.

De cualquier manera, yo ni borracho me haría las primeras aplicaciones en la cara, empezaría "por donde no da el sol" o con caras ajenas, de paso amortizo el equipo .



> ya que el proximo año me opero gratis,


 Como te operan gratis? ? ?  Ojo con esa clínica


----------



## Imzas (Jul 20, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> De cualquier manera, yo ni borracho me haría las primeras aplicaciones en la cara, empezaría "por donde no da el sol" o con caras ajenas, de paso amortizo el equipo .
> 
> 
> Como te operan gratis? ? ?  Ojo con esa clínica


jeje,e me causo mucha gracias, me opera gratis el Doctor MacMillan, eminencia mundial en estos temas de trans, el fue muy amable ya que sabe el suplicio que significa vivir asi, tu me entiendes. ha operado con mucho exitos a decenas de pacientes con disforia de genero, entre ellas algunas amigas mias, ninguna se ha quejado, todo lo contrario, alaban su labor, ya que funcionalmente y esteticamente no podian quedar mejor .
Saludines XD.



tiopepe123 dijo:


> Al sujeto a torturar, normalmente una mujer (las mujeres son una especie especial que les gusta el sadismo, lease depilacion y otras torturas que los hombre con solo verlo ya nos duele)


Los hombres son visuales por naturaleza por eso quieren ver a las mujeres, muy depiladas, en cambio a las mujeres les resulta mas atractivo un hombre simpatico que depilado XD (aunque un poco de higiene no vine nada de mal eh?, lease, afeitado, lociones,etc) XD.
*Edite esta opinion debido a que esta parte de mi comentario fue editada al parecer por un moderador .
*


----------



## Imzas (Jul 30, 2011)

hola, como no a habido actividad en este thread, busque algo de info en ingle y encontre esta question de yahoo!.
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070306162622AAvNcv6
Investigare a ver que tal va ese circuito : Apenas tenga info la pongo aca .
saluditos.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 30, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> hola, como no a habido actividad en este thread, busque algo de info en ingle y encontre esta question de yahoo!.
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070306162622AAvNcv6
> Investigare a ver que tal va ese circuito : Apenas tenga info la pongo aca .
> saluditos.


 Pero lo de ese link no es para depilarse sino para hacer electrólisis del agua. Y dicho sea de paso, son basura porque son del grupo de circuitos esotéricos que violan la termodinámica con un 555 

En inglés, a esa técnica la vas a encontrar como "electrology"


----------



## Imzas (Jul 31, 2011)

Eduardo muchisisimas gracias por tu acertada guia .
Saludines


----------



## Imzas (Sep 15, 2011)

Amiguitos, encontre esta info para remover verrugas, creo que ajustando el circuito se pueden hacer pruebas, primero usado un cabello fuera del cuerpo para ver si se quema o no, y asi posteriormente graduar la intensidad usando cabellos mas finos y viendo el resultado
Bueno mi pregunta es, por que reemplazo presente en latinoamerica podria cambiar el transistor Mosfet IRF610?, muchisisimas gracias amigos
http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Misc/wart_zap/wart_zapper.htm


----------

